# Whitetails in the front yard



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

The view out of the front window at my parent's place.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice picture. It sure is good to see some made it through the winter so far. I hope the population didn't take too big of a hit this year.


----------

